# Is the Earth flat?



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

Serious question... Does anybody here believe that the Earth is flat?

Ive heard some buzz about the subject and I’d love to talk to somebody who actually believes this.


----------



## Likkmee (Feb 23, 2020)

This sugarcane plot across the way is pretty damn flat


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 23, 2020)

Fat or flat ?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Serious question... Does anybody here believe that the Earth is flat?
> 
> Ive heard some buzz about the subject and I’d love to talk to somebody who actually believes this.



No, it is not flat...


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 23, 2020)

It is, in fact, quite "pumped up".


----------



## Oddball (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## rightwinger (Feb 23, 2020)

Of course it is flat
And cigarettes don’t cause cancer
Global warming is a myth
The sun revolves around the earth

Science is a liberal conspiracy


----------



## progressive hunter (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Serious question... Does anybody here believe that the Earth is flat?
> 
> Ive heard some buzz about the subject and I’d love to talk to somebody who actually believes this.




it takes a broken mind to even entertain this idea let alone want to talk with someone that  believes it,,,


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 23, 2020)

I do a lot of concrete flatwork. The Earth is flat when I get done with it.


----------



## progressive hunter (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 23, 2020)

When I unfold a map it is flat.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 23, 2020)

I'm in the high desert, southern Rocky Mountains, taint very flat here.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 23, 2020)

Flat? No. Smooth? Very. The Earth is smoother than a cue ball.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Serious question... Does anybody here believe that the Earth is flat?
> ...


great, thanks for sharing. Don’t know why you joined the thread if you have no interest in discussing the topic


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


>


This is the story I heard which prompted the thread


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 23, 2020)

Of course it's flat.

Otherwise it would fall off the back of the turtle.


----------



## progressive hunter (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


its all about saving a persons sanity,,,
some things just arent worth discussing with some people,,,
imagine trying to have a discussion with someone that after all the evidence still thinks joe biden isnt corrupt,,,


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 23, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


complete agreement . . .  or that Trump doesn't lie. . . .


----------



## progressive hunter (Feb 23, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


difference being I have never heard a person say trump doesnt lie,,,,


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 23, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> difference being I have never heard a person say trump doesnt lie,,,,


Yes you have...Donald Trump.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Imagine a president and DOJ that do nothing about Joe Biden after all the “evidence” you claim there is! Crazy huh? 

Talking to a flat Earther is on par with many others on this board that live in alternate realities spewing alternate facts. Those people fascinate me so I like to try and understand their logic. 

you don’t like to explain yourself or engage more than posting videos and insisting that your points have been made when the really haven't...  so you've become boring.


----------



## progressive hunter (Feb 23, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > difference being I have never heard a person say trump doesnt lie,,,,
> ...


got a link??


----------



## james bond (Feb 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Of course it is flat
> And cigarettes don’t cause cancer
> *Global warming doesn't happen with limousine liberals and Gulfstream Demofatcats*
> *Capiltalism is the root of all evil*
> ...



Fixed it for you.

Hey Slade3200, this looney tuner is a good subject for you


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


That’s funny... I was just debating toomuchtime_  and protectionist the other day... both of whom could not admit that Trump lies after I laid out several. There are many others on this board that claim the same. It’s pathetic


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

james bond said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it is flat
> ...


It sure would be if he was being serious


----------



## progressive hunter (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




hey its your rabbit hole so enjoy it,,,

when you find one that has logic let us know,,,so far just like the biden defenders they havent shown any,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...




your confusion is you take any incorrect statement as a lie when they arent,,,


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 23, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > difference being I have never heard a person say trump doesnt lie,,,,
> ...


----------



## james bond (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He could be a great subject.  Still thinks Trump should be impeached..

Either that or he'll turn into a snowflake .


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 23, 2020)

james bond said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it is flat
> ...


All tax cuts pay for themselves


----------



## westwall (Feb 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...








Hell, according to pelousy tax increases stimulate the economy.  I've never seen that happen. But, hey, you believe her don't you!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 23, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


 "I will never lie to you." - Deadbeat Donnie

Trump Apologizes for Words on Campaign Trail, Says 'I Will Never Lie to You'


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 23, 2020)

*Donald Trump Declares Himself A Flat Earther*
Donald Trump Declares Himself A Flat Earther


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Now you are telling a lie.  It's a lie only if there is an intent to deceive and you were unable to present any reasonable explanation why the President would want to deceive the public in the statements in question.  On the other hand, it is perfectly clear that you want to try to deceive people about President Trump because of all your partisan hate.


----------



## Likkmee (Feb 23, 2020)

Lets get back to Urtff. What is an isthmus ? NOO GOOFLING !


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 23, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> It's a lie only if there is an intent to deceive


No. It is also a lie when you just assert something as true with no real knowledge of whether or not it is true.

And regardless, Trump is a pathological liar. He literally cannot not lie.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 23, 2020)

Ever been to Kansas??? It's so flat you can see the curvature of the earth......


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 23, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



. ..  so you link me to an article where he apologized for "lying," saying that sometimes politicians need to "lie" to get elected and get policies passed. . . but that it is just part of the business, and then apologizes for it?

Do you even read and watch the stuff you post?


"Sometimes, in the heat of debate, and speaking on a multitude of issues, you don’t choose the right words or you say the wrong thing. I have done that, and believe it or not I regret it," Trump said. 

 "I do regret it particularly where it may have caused personal pain.” It was a remarkable departure for the candidate who almost never expresses regret out on the campaign trail, unless in jest. 


IOW, he wasn't actually, "lying," but selling the agenda. . .  

Jesus, thanks, he sounds like just about the most honest politician in decades.


----------



## night_son (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Serious question... Does anybody here believe that the Earth is flat?
> 
> Ive heard some buzz about the subject and I’d love to talk to somebody who actually believes this.



That depends . . . on how many You Tube video views you're aiming to get.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 23, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


"I will never lie to you" - Deadbeat Donnie


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 23, 2020)

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


All tax increases pay for themselves


----------



## progressive hunter (Feb 23, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


I never said he didnt lie,,,and the claim was other people not trump himself,,,

everybody lies,,thats just a fact,,,


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Serious question... Does anybody here believe that the Earth is flat?
> 
> Ive heard some buzz about the subject and I’d love to talk to somebody who actually believes this.


Only the RCC taught the earth was flat.


----------



## westwall (Feb 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...








Not one ever has.  They all lead to decreased productivity and a lowering of tax revenue. 

Hmm, I thought you were smart.

Looks like I was wrong.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Feb 23, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > It's a lie only if there is an intent to deceive
> ...


lol  So the President is a  pathological liar even if he doesn't lie.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Of course it is flat
> And cigarettes don’t cause cancer
> Global warming is a myth
> The sun revolves around the earth
> ...


There is global warming; it simply isn’t severe as most people claim.
The transition from mechanical to electronics is also stemming the tide.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 23, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Serious question... Does anybody here believe that the Earth is flat?
> ...


Chinese culture taught and accepted that the Earth was flat until the 1600s.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 23, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> There is global warming; it simply isn’t severe as most people claim.


Who cares what "most people claim"? It matters what scientists claim, based on evidence.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 23, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> So the President is a pathological liar even if he doesn't


But he does lie, so that's a dumb statement.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Serious question... Does anybody here believe that the Earth is flat?
> 
> Ive heard some buzz about the subject and I’d love to talk to somebody who actually believes this.


flat earth can be disprovev with as simple of a tol as a camera attached to a weather balloon.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 23, 2020)

westwall said:


> They all lead to decreased productivity and a lowering of tax revenue.


And yet, we saw precisely the opposite, when Reagan raised taxes more than once. Westwall, you just kind of make this shit up as you go, i think.


----------



## james bond (Feb 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Now, you're getting the hang of being a _rightwinger_ rightwinger , but the sig has to go .


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 23, 2020)

If you doubt the Earth is flat.

Take a drive thru the state of Kansas sometime.  

You'll quickly become a flat Earth believer.  ...


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


No I don’t get those confused. I know what a lie is and those are the things I call out


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


We get tired of you ignoring the lies of Obama and Clinton while singling out Trump for things that dont even qualify as a "lie."


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


See Prog... here you go, a real life dupe who doesn’t think Trump lies. He just accidentally makes inaccurate or careless statements.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 23, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


we get tired of you ignoring the lies of who is in office now. Obama and clinton gone. The problems we face today are from trump and other in office today.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 23, 2020)

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...



She even told her gullible flock that unemployment was good for the economy.

Where were the leftist posters?


----------



## james bond (Feb 23, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Serious question... Does anybody here believe that the Earth is flat?
> ...



I'm sure Slade3200 would be tied to a tree if he went back and _talked_ to the RCC back in ancient times claiming they taught the Earth was flat.  It is a myth, but still a big dumb belief by atheists today of Christians.

What's kind of weird is they think Jesus is such a loving God, if he existed, that he will let bygones be bygones when he returns to Earth a second time.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Do Obama and Clinton’s lies make Trumps lies OK or is it always wrong for those in political power to lie to the public?


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


I knew where this was going.

You want to believe flat earthers are Trump supporters, but it looks like they're Democrats



> Responding to a question about whether Society members believed in climate change, the tweeted reply was this:
> 
> 
> "Certainly. It would be nothing short of irresponsible to question something with so much overwhelming evidence behind it, and something that threatens us so directly as a species."


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Which of Trump’s lies have ruined the economy?


----------



## progressive hunter (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




if you know they are a lie then why do you never say what the truth is???


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 23, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > So the President is a pathological liar even if he doesn't
> ...



All politicians lie, exaggerate, use hyperbole, etc.  Making the extraordinary claim that he is somehow out of the norm?  Meh, it is getting tiresome and old.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You mistake misstatements, hyperbole and braggadocio for "lying." But you've never called out Democrats for actual LIES.

YOU make an issue of it. Not me, so the burden of "fairness" is on you, not me.

And a LOT of examples of "lying" you give turn out to be the MEDIA who lied. Other times, Trump is proven right and you end up with egg on your face, but you always ignore that


----------



## progressive hunter (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


those arent lies,,,those are inaccurate or careless statements,,,

theres a big difference,,,


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


What kind of idiotic question is that?! The economy is not ruined but you knew that. The state of the economy does not excuse lies from the President. Nothing does unless the lies are for national security reasons


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


No I actually started this thread to try and find a flat earther to talk to. That’s why I did it in the science section and not politics. The responders brought up Trump and politics thus the sidetrack.


----------



## james bond (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



This is Science and Technology forum, not politics.  Under it, Trump disavowed climate change which isn't inaccurate, careless, or accidental.  Are you sure you're not what you say you are.  Maybe you should interview yourself in the mirror .


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You're right, he should have a higher standard of behavior than every other politician that ever came before. . . 

. . . after all, he was in Home Alone 2.  He's an American icon, he should have behavior comparable to the Pope or Dali Lama.  He should know better.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I do. For example here are 2 lies I pointed out the other day... all of which I backed up with quotes, links and explanations... to save time I’ll summarize. Do you take issue with my assertion that these are both lies?
1. Trump said he pulled all troop out of Syria and the were NO troops left. 
Not true, we had and still have hundreds of troops in Syria 

2. Trump said the California admitted to a million illegal votes in a recent lawsuit. 
Not true. The lawsuit was about voter rolls not illegal votes.


----------



## progressive hunter (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




hows that working out for you???


----------



## progressive hunter (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




but how do you know he lied???

they could be just another incorrect statement on his part,,,hes not the sharpest knife in the drawer after all,,,


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 23, 2020)

Daredevil 'Mad' Mike Hughes dies in homemade rocket launch


----------



## james bond (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> No I actually started this thread to try and find a flat earther to talk to.



Haha.  You actually believe in flat Earthers.  It goes to show what kind of mental midget you are .  Bye.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


And you found no one who believes it. Right winger, post 7 is where politics entered and you went with it.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Caught a bunch of trolls in the net... no flat earthers yet


----------



## Likkmee (Feb 23, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> I do a lot of concrete flatwork. The Earth is flat when I get done with it.


What corner of the slab points to Wally ? A bimbo in a Hefty Bag ®   had her ass pointed dead south out front a shopping mall. I showed her the compass on my phone. She wanted to kill me(peacefully)


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Are you joking?

They are lies. Plain as day. He either knew the statements were false and made them anyway. That’s a lie. Or he didn’t know if they were true but made them anyway. That’s still a lie


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

james bond said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > No I actually started this thread to try and find a flat earther to talk to.
> ...


Yes, there was one that just died in a rocket. It’s been all over the news. Get with it


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Yup, you did as well... shit happens


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Than stop posting about politics as they all lie all the time.


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 23, 2020)

Oddball said:


>


Funny and QUITE true!


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Of course it is flat
> And cigarettes don’t cause cancer
> Global warming is a myth
> The sun revolves around the earth
> ...


Why can’t you win elections? Lol


----------



## buttercup (Feb 23, 2020)

james bond said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > No I actually started this thread to try and find a flat earther to talk to.
> ...



There's actually a surprising number of flat-earthers on YouTube.   For some reason, in the last few years, it has become a sort of movement. haha


----------



## james bond (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Yes, there was one that just died in a rocket. It’s been all over the news. Get with it



So, you believed he _really_ was a flat Earther even though he was the self-proclaimed world's greatest daredevil risking his life for a tv show?  And this inspired you to create this thread.  Like I said .

ETA:  You could've just read the twitter -- Science Channel on Twitter .


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 23, 2020)

james bond said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, there was one that just died in a rocket. It’s been all over the news. Get with it
> ...


Well, Slade IS a bit dim......


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

james bond said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, there was one that just died in a rocket. It’s been all over the news. Get with it
> ...


Sure why not. I talk to whackos that believe crazy things like, Trump doesn’t lie, every day on this board. Figured it was ripe for a few flat earthers and I’d love to talk to one.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Please stop, you are hurting my snowflakes.


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Please refer to post #87 in this thread.  You're welcome.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


As much as I’d love to go searching for your point, I think I’ll pass. You can’t make it here if you want and I’ll respond otherwise I’m not interested


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 23, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> All politicians lie, exaggerate, use hyperbole, etc. Making the extraordinary claim that he is somehow out of the norm?


Absolutely. Of course he is. No, I have zero interest in debating that with anyone. Sorry.


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Again, please refer to post #87 in this thread.  Thanks very much!


----------



## Jitss617 (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Wahhh orange man bad, you cry baby


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 23, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it is flat
> ...



Pay no attention to global warming, things will take care of themselves 

Trust me


----------



## progressive hunter (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




english must not be your first language,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




youre a liar,,,its not been all over the news,,,


----------



## westwall (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...









Which one of trumps lies have hurt anyone but him?

Be specific please.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 23, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...




"English."

What's _your_ first language?


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 23, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...



Yes it has.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Technology will...

Trust me.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Says the guy who puts three commas in all his sentences,,, haha


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 23, 2020)

evenflow1969 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Serious question... Does anybody here believe that the Earth is flat?
> ...


Even if you are out on a ship you can see the slight curvature of the earth when in the ocean.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 23, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Not if you support Trump...


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...





progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


I’m not lying, I saw it on three different sources today including a Fox morning show. That’s pretty rich you calling me a liar after all that crap you pulled trying to defend Trump.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 23, 2020)

Is the Flat Earth Theory anything like the Flat Chick Theory?
Because I don’t like either.


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 23, 2020)

When we look at the moon we can see it is roughly round. But we see it in appearance of two dimensional as depth is not apparent.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

westwall said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


I’m not making a claim that Trumps lies hurt people. So why would I defend that point?!
I think most people know he is full of shit so they don’t take his statements at face value.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I believe you; I saw it on the web.


----------



## progressive hunter (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


and yet you failed to post a link to any of them,,,

by your definition you sir lied,,,


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


By definition huh? Ok, I’d love to hear you explain that one... how did I lie?


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Make up your mind. You brought up Trump again. Is this thread about Trump or isnt it?


----------



## progressive hunter (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


according to you any incorrect statement regardless of context is a lie,,,


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 23, 2020)

Millennials, who vote strongly Democrat, believe the world is flat.







https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...n-millennials-believe-the-earth-is-round/amp/


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 23, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Exactly! That is the game the Trump haters play. And they wonder why we tune them out when they whine about "lies."


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 23, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Millennials, who vote strongly Democrat, believe the world is flat.


Uh ... hey genius... your own chart shows most of them don't think that.  Ad the ones that do likely vote republican, as the data shows more educated millenials tend to vote Democrat.

Ya kind of fell on your face, there.


----------



## westwall (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...







My point is Trumps lies hurt Trump.  Obummers lies hurt tens of millions of people.

Don't ya think comparing Trumps lies to obummers is dumb?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 23, 2020)

westwall said:


> y point is Trumps pies hurt Trump. Obummers lies hurt tens of millions of people.


Yes, and your point is hilariously stupid, cultish, andreally not worthy of response from any rational , educated adult, except to mock it.


----------



## westwall (Feb 23, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > y point is Trumps pies hurt Trump. Obummers lies hurt tens of millions of people.
> ...







Oh?  Explain why my not caring about Trumps boasting is bad, but your not caring about obummers lies, which actually hurt real people,  is some how good.

You are the cult member clown boi.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


couldn't find any flat earthers, so moving on... why are you so concerned?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 23, 2020)

westwall said:


> Explain why my not caring about Trumps boasting is bad, but your not caring about obummers lies, which actually hurt real people, is some how good.


Sorry, I don't answer self-serving, loaded questions. I can play, too:

Explain to me why you enjoy tucking it in front of the mirror and wearing schoolgirl outfits?

Frankly, I don't care that you don't care about trump's lies, and i applaud your honesty for saying it out loud.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


First of all, when did I say that? Quote me. You can’t... that’s a false claim, you know it’s false, therefore it’s a lie.

second, what I said was not incorrect. Google search “Mad Mike Hughes” and you'll see headlines from just about every major news outlet.

see what happened right there Prog... it’s called getting owned


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

westwall said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


well there I agree... it is dumb to compare lies, which is why I’m not comparing them. You’re the one who bright Obama up, not me.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You will find them here (report back what you learn about them)

The Flat Earth Society


.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


We need to get some of those people in here to discuss! I have a hundred questions for them!


----------



## westwall (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...








You seem to think Trumps lies are horrible and bad, and really awful.

But obummers are ok.  Why?


----------



## miketx (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Serious question... Does anybody here believe that the Earth is flat?
> 
> Ive heard some buzz about the subject and I’d love to talk to somebody who actually believes this.


No but my mom is.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

westwall said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


I never said a word about Obama, that’s you bringing him up and trying to compare. Didn’t you just say and I quote, “Don't ya think comparing Trumps lies to obummers is dumb?”

Yes, it’s dumb... stop being dumb!


----------



## westwall (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...







No, I am asking why you are so concerned about nothing, when you weren't concerned about obummers lies which hurt people .

Seems kind of weird.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 23, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Millennials, who vote strongly Democrat, believe the world is flat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




priceless.


----------



## skye (Feb 23, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Serious question... Does anybody here believe that the Earth is flat?
> ...



quite right!   

you said all!


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 23, 2020)

We can’t trust Science

Of course the world is flat


----------



## westwall (Feb 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> We can’t trust Science
> 
> Of course the world is flat








According to the millenials you have been teaching you are correct. 

Ignorant, drugged and in debt.

Just how you want them


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 23, 2020)

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > We can’t trust Science
> ...


LOL

According to Fox viewers


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 23, 2020)

westwall said:


> Ignorant, drugged and in debt.


Oh yeah? Then what is your excuse for being an embarrassing climate science denier? If you say "drugged" , I will have more respect for you.


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 23, 2020)

The Earth is flat locally ... a small community can be platted on a plane accurately enough ... 

Maybe y'all remember spherical coordinates from high school algebra class ... with constant radius, any location on Earth can be pin pointed with just latitude and longitude ... so if by flat, you mean described in two dimensions, you could give a yes answer ... 

The first derivative is flat, what the hell more could you want? ...


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> We can’t trust Science
> 
> Of course the world is flat


When the elite give up their wealth. All of it . for the cause. And live at the peon level. Then I will start to believe in humans causing global climate change.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 23, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > We can’t trust Science
> ...


No you won't. Stop wasting people's time.


----------



## westwall (Feb 23, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Ignorant, drugged and in debt.
> ...








What am I denying?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 23, 2020)

westwall said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


----------



## westwall (Feb 23, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...







What am I denying.  Be specific.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 23, 2020)

westwall said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


I will point it out next time. I am not here to do your exercises. I figure it won't take long...


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 23, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Turns out its CNN. You own this ignorance


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 23, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


No, your spin is all Fox, all the way.


----------



## buttercup (Feb 23, 2020)

Out of sheer curiosity, I was looking at some FE videos on YouTube a while back. According to the them, the Flat Earth Society is a "controlled opposition" front group designed to look insane so that when anyone researches the flat earth thing, they go there first then look no further.  So they always make it clear that they don't agree with the Flat Earth society.

They talk about how NASA was founded by Nazis and Occultists (there is actually some truth to that, look into Operation Paperclip) and they claim that none of the images of the earth are real, they say they are photoshopped images pieced together.  Don't quote me on this, but I heard that someone from NASA actually admitted that, and said "they have to be."

A lot of them seem to believe the earth has an impenetrable barrier (the christians flat-earthers call it the "firmament") so they don't believe we've been to outerspace.  Yes, I know it sounds insane, but amazingly, it seems to actually be a growing movement, in the last 4 or 5 years.

This guy believes it from a Christian perspective, if anyone is bored and wants to learn what they believe:


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

westwall said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


You can say the word No but it doesn’t mean No when Yes you are comparing Trump and Obama right after saying it’s dumb to compare!!

but to answer your question. I don’t think I’m concerned about nothing. I don’t like a president lying is nothing and I think any president should get called out when they lie to the American people.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Out of sheer curiosity, I was looking at some FE videos on YouTube a while back. According to the them, the Flat Earth Society is a "controlled opposition" front group designed to look insane so that when anyone researches the flat earth thing, they go there first then look no further.  So they always make it clear that they don't agree with the Flat Earth society.
> 
> They talk about how NASA was founded by Nazis and Occultists (there is actually some truth to that, look into Operation Paperclip) and they claim that none of the images of the earth are real, they say they are photoshopped images pieced together.  Don't quote me on this, but I heard that someone from NASA actually admitted that, and said "they have to be."
> 
> ...


Fascinating.. I wonder how they explain daylight in LA while it’s dark in London


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 23, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Out of sheer curiosity, I was looking at some FE videos on YouTube a while back. According to the them, the Flat Earth Society is a "controlled opposition" front group designed to look insane so that when anyone researches the flat earth thing, they go there first then look no further.  So they always make it clear that they don't agree with the Flat Earth society.
> 
> They talk about how NASA was founded by Nazis and Occultists (there is actually some truth to that, look into Operation Paperclip) and they claim that none of the images of the earth are real, they say they are photoshopped images pieced together.  Don't quote me on this, but I heard that someone from NASA actually admitted that, and said "they have to be."
> 
> ...


The only thing about these folks that makes me wonder are the images of cities thru a telescope that are well over a hundred miles away -- well beyond the curvature of the earth. I actually think THEY are the ones faking images, but I've honestly never looked into it because, to be blunt, they're crazy.

The Bible gives plenty of evidence that the earth is a ball that "hangs on nothing"

Even the ancient Greeks knew the earth was a sphere and even calculated its size


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 23, 2020)

The UN think so ..


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 23, 2020)

Are We Spinning ???


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## buttercup (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Out of sheer curiosity, I was looking at some FE videos on YouTube a while back. According to the them, the Flat Earth Society is a "controlled opposition" front group designed to look insane so that when anyone researches the flat earth thing, they go there first then look no further.  So they always make it clear that they don't agree with the Flat Earth society.
> ...



I don't know what they all think, but Rob Skiba did a video on that, and IIRC, he showed a model of the sun moving around in flat but circular way, around the earth. Actually, I'll find it..... here it is:


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 23, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


So we should never have seasons and the temp would be the same over the entire earth


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 23, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


>


You seriously can't explain that?


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 23, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Are We Spinning ???



Yes ... cyclonic motion is proof positive the Earth is rotating ...


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 23, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Are We Spinning ???


When your riding in your car, and the windows are rolled up, the air in the car is moving with you, which is why you dont feel wind in the car.

Good Allah these people dont think too deep


----------



## buttercup (Feb 23, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Out of sheer curiosity, I was looking at some FE videos on YouTube a while back. According to the them, the Flat Earth Society is a "controlled opposition" front group designed to look insane so that when anyone researches the flat earth thing, they go there first then look no further.  So they always make it clear that they don't agree with the Flat Earth society.
> ...



Yeah, I've heard many stories like that, about people saying that they were able to see a particular landmark from a long distance where it should not have been visible, according to the size / curvature of the earth that we've been told.  So, if all those people are telling the truth, then either the earth is a lot bigger than we've been told, or there is some other reason.

As for the bible, you should hear what Rob Skiba has to say about that.  It might surprise you and make you mad. lol.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 23, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


Never heard of him and I really dont care. When it comes to the Scriptures I learn from the Scriptures, not men.


----------



## progressive hunter (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




and yet again you fail to post a single one,,,


----------



## james bond (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> couldn't find any flat earthers, so moving on... why are you so concerned?



For this, it took almost 120 posts to figure this out?  Sometimes these threads veer into something else and it becomes more interesting.  However, it looks like it may go into AGW again.  I would've been more sympathetic if limousine and Gulfstream libs actually changed their ways; It's called repenting.  I've read a Gulfstream trip from LAX to SFO burns up 450 gals of aviation fuel to take a dozen or so people.  It's equivalent to generating more pollution per capita than most people on the planet generate in a year.  After reading about that, I knew something was wrong or more correctly what the libs were claiming wasn't right.  Their own leaders weren't doing what they wanted the masses to do.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


This is incredible! Thanks for looking it up!


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I don’t need to. I asked a question about flat earth... now 15 pages later people are actually talking about it so I’m done with your little troll games and I’m gonna start engaging in that discussion. Thanks for playing it’s been fun!


----------



## buttercup (Feb 23, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Never heard of him and I really dont care. When it comes to the Scriptures I learn from the Scriptures, not men.



Yes, we all do. That's why I said what I did.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Never heard of him and I really dont care. When it comes to the Scriptures I learn from the Scriptures, not men.
> ...


Wait, I’m confused... who wrote the scriptures?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 23, 2020)

buttercup said:


> So, if all those people are telling the truth, then either the earth is a lot bigger than we've been told, or there is some other reason.


Like, miscalculation, on their part.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Yes, you are
I'll answer that.

God.

I know you dont accept that, but that IS the answer.

Btw, it looks like you found a flat earther (it is th light)


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 23, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Never heard of him and I really dont care. When it comes to the Scriptures I learn from the Scriptures, not men.
> ...


All dont. That's why there is so much confusion


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 23, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> I know you dont accept that, but that IS the answer.


Says you.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


I could accept that but I have questions. Like how did God write them? I thought the gospels were written by the men they are named after? And what about the rest?


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 23, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You know the answer to that. You're just playing stupid.

You got a flat earther, I thought you wanted to discuss why they think the earth is flat.

I thought you posted this in the SCIENCE forum because you wanted to discuss the SCIENCE behind their thinking.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 23, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


I dont know the answer... I’ve heard that God wrote it through man, which doesn’t really make sense to me, but perhaps you have a better explanation... Youre right though, this thread is about flat earth, we can get back to that if you want


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Death Angel (Feb 24, 2020)

This is a parody, right?


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 24, 2020)

I'd like to see the math on the first proof ... at 6 miles, the bulge should be 17 furlongs, not 6 feet ... it's 4am so I'll be back later after some coffee ...


----------



## westwall (Feb 24, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


>









I hope you realize that every explanation you are posting is so much harder than the actual round Earth we enjoy.

If your solution to support a flat Earth is so much more difficult to engineer than what we know it to be, then your solution.....isn't.


----------



## progressive hunter (Feb 24, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




yes,,that would be better for you,,,


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 24, 2020)

I just post the flaws in your " accepted science " ..

this seems to have shattered your belief system ? oh well ..


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 24, 2020)

*Here comes the Sun - Flat Earth Sun explained*


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 24, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> I just post the flaws in your " accepted science " ..
> 
> this seems to have shattered your belief system ? oh well ..



You still have to explain cyclonic motion ... and the math I asked for? ...

Finding flaws in "accepted science" is part and parcel to the scientific method ... if this is your goal here, then you need to explain yourself better ... and remember, finding the flaws in science also means you're finding flaws in the math ...

My belief system is based on "Love your brother as you love yourself" ... science doesn't address this (very well) ... when the wind starts picking up from the southwest (in the Northern Hemisphere) and wispy clouds start moving overhead ... the loving thing to do for my brother is chase his children indoors so they don't get rained on, catch a cold and die ... what's your belief system based on? ...


----------



## g5000 (Feb 24, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Serious question... Does anybody here believe that the Earth is flat?
> 
> Ive heard some buzz about the subject and I’d love to talk to somebody who actually believes this.


To be a Flat Earther, you have to believe every scientist on Earth is in on a conspiracy.

Flat Earth is a conspiracy theory up there with fake moon landings, UFOs, 9/11 truthers, and a Crowdstrike server in Ukraine.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 24, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


You can’t answer a simple question?


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 24, 2020)

I shoud have known to never work archaversine function without a belly full of coffee ...



ReinyDays said:


> I'd like to see the math on the first proof ... at 6 miles, the bulge should be 17 furlongs, not 6 feet ... it's 4am so I'll be back later after some coffee ...



Son of a bitch ... the sagitta is 6 feet ... not 17 radians ... _dammit_ ...


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 24, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> *Here comes the Sun - Flat Earth Sun explained*


This is great! The narrator calls things fact that are clearly not fact like the focus of sunlight through our atmosphere not being possible with a large distant sun and I love that it brings up chem trails!!! In an era when we can get in a plane and fly around the world, take images from space and have science to understand how much of our solar system works, it is fascinating that people still buy into the flat earth theory.

if you believe the earth is flat then where is the edge of the world? That drop off point? Have you tried to take a trip and visit that finite horizon?


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 24, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Serious question... Does anybody here believe that the Earth is flat?
> ...


I agree, but we have a believer here defending the science so it’s a good opportunity to put your debate skills to use and debunk the theory


----------



## g5000 (Feb 24, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


There is no "science" behind the Flat Earth horseshit.

To debunk it, all you have to do is take an around the world trip.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 24, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I've seen more than one person on this forum claim that Trump does not lie.  The furthest they will admit is that Trump "exaggerates".


----------



## g5000 (Feb 24, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Millennials, who vote strongly Democrat, believe the world is flat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Republican voters are more likely to believe in Bigfoot and the Illuminati, while Democratic voters are more likely to believe in aliens

_When it comes to less partisan issues, such as the psedoscientific beliefs polled by INSIDER, differences aren't quite as extreme. 

Least polarizing of all conspiracy theories, INSIDER found, was the flat earth theory, which posits, contrary to fact, that the earth is a plane rather than a sphere. Fewer than 3% of both Republicans and Democrats found the idea to be credible. _


----------



## g5000 (Feb 24, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> The Earth is flat locally ... a small community can be platted on a plane accurately enough ...
> 
> Maybe y'all remember spherical coordinates from high school algebra class ... with constant radius, any location on Earth can be pin pointed with just latitude and longitude ... so if by flat, you mean described in two dimensions, you could give a yes answer ...
> 
> The first derivative is flat, what the hell more could you want? ...


Because the Earth is round, the lines of longitude merge towards one another as they approach the poles.  They are farther apart from one another as they approach the equator.

So the first derivative is not flat.  It is curved. What the hell more could you want?


----------



## g5000 (Feb 24, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Out of sheer curiosity, I was looking at some FE videos on YouTube a while back. According to the them, the Flat Earth Society is a "controlled opposition" front group designed to look insane so that when anyone researches the flat earth thing, they go there first then look no further.  So they always make it clear that they don't agree with the Flat Earth society.
> ...


See animated graphic here: Flat Earth - Frequently Asked Questions

They believe the sun is very tiny.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 24, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


Key words: "IF those people are telling the truth."

They aren't.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 24, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Millennials, who vote strongly Democrat, believe the world is flat.
> ...


What's  "Insider"? Why does their poll have credibility? Never heard of the site. I dont believe in aliens, bigfoot or a flat earth


----------



## g5000 (Feb 24, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


>


And there you have it.

The Flat Earth bullshit is a whackadoo conspiracy theory.  A spinoff of the hoax moon landing whackadoo conspiracy theory.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## g5000 (Feb 24, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


No one said you do.

But some Republicans believe in Bigfoot and the Illuminati.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 24, 2020)

15% of registered voters say they believe the Illuminati exists


----------



## g5000 (Feb 24, 2020)

*DEEP STATE!*


----------



## progressive hunter (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 24, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> I agree, but we have a believer here defending the science so it’s a good opportunity to put your debate skills to use and debunk the theory



On the one side, we have gravity to explain all we see ... now we need a statement of theory from the other side ... or there's nothing to debate ...


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 24, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Because the Earth is round, the lines of longitude merge towards one another as they approach the poles.  They are farther apart from one another as they approach the equator.
> 
> So the first derivative is not flat.  It is curved. What the hell more could you want?



In spherical, the radius coordinate is constant ... the first derivation of any constant function is zero ... doesn't matter the longitude function ...


----------



## g5000 (Feb 24, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Because the Earth is round, the lines of longitude merge towards one another as they approach the poles.  They are farther apart from one another as they approach the equator.
> ...


Nonsense!


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 24, 2020)

If f(x) = 5 ... then f'(x) = 0 ... go look it up ...


----------



## Votto (Feb 24, 2020)

What flat earthers should know is that there is nothing to fear except sphere itself!


----------



## g5000 (Feb 24, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> If f(x) = 5 ... then f'(x) = 0 ... go look it up ...


Your posts make as much sense as 2 + 2 = tomatoes.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 24, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, but we have a believer here defending the science so it’s a good opportunity to put your debate skills to use and debunk the theory
> ...


If you’re not interested in discussing and debating the subject then why are you here?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 24, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> You can’t answer a simple question?


*Won't

Always glad to clarify.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 24, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > You can’t answer a simple question?
> ...


You are such a crybaby.


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 24, 2020)

g5000 said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > If f(x) = 5 ... then f'(x) = 0 ... go look it up ...
> ...



Did you look it up? ...


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 24, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> On the one side, we have gravity to explain all we see ... now we need a statement of theory from the other side ... or there's nothing to debate ...


*If you’re not interested in discussing and debating the subject then why are you here?*[/QUOTE]

I'm curious why people think the Earth is flat ... I'm familiar with the Biblical references and less so the Aristotelian frame-of-reference ... these examples given so far sound like nay-saying, creating counter-examples is neither discussion nor debate ... it's creative arts ...

What physics does the Flat Earth describe? ...


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 24, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Humbug!


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 24, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > I just post the flaws in your " accepted science " ..
> ...



Reality .

I have not been conscious in the physical human state in space to view Earth to say hither nor thither ..

And the powers that were have constantly lied to humanity for 1000s of years , yet now

We have the capacity to research and many do in fact do as much .. yet there are those

That are too terrified to disrupt their own fragile belief systems built on flawed science and mathematics ..

We now see and many know this through research .. so rejoice !

Then be at peace


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 24, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > it_is_the_light said:
> ...


How many? Because I see millions of people a year cycle through universities where they study science and run experiments, I see technology advancing to the point where we can see and experience science with our own eyes and brains. I don’t see any kind of significant movement proving what you claim. I’m open minded to your explanations but so far I’m. It seeing it.

do you believe the moon is round or flat?


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 24, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > ReinyDays said:
> ...


Our eyes see 3 dimensional and we have binocular vision. But we look at things like the moon and it does not have that perspective to our vision. It look 2 dimensional. Although we know it is shaped closer to a ball then a round piece of paper. The sun is the same and the stars being just small dots of lights along with the planets at times also.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 24, 2020)

So the Flattards say the sun is a sphere, the moon is a sphere, every observable body in the Universe is a sphere, but somehow the Earth is as flat as their heads are pointy.


----------



## james bond (Feb 24, 2020)

The death of Mad Mike was tragic, but he was a self-promoter for his daredevil act.  He wasn't a _real_ flat Earther as it was a gimmick to get attention and publicity.  People would probably want to see a flat Earther risk his life and possible not make it more than a regular Earth believer.  How can you even promote the latter?

Anyway, the good answers to why no flat Earth are in his death tweet -- Science Channel on Twitter.  (Click on link and then read more.)  There are other great explanations, but these are pretty good in relation to Mad Mike, so I'll post again.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 24, 2020)

Everyone knows that the Nazis put out disinformation fake conspiracies to hide the real truth.  Of course the US landed on the moon, and of course Admiral Bird went down to the South pole.

The Earth is hollow, and the Nazis are putting out all this disinformation so the masses won't catch on to the fact that their civilization has colonized the center of the Earth and the moon . . .


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 24, 2020)

Biggest NASA Screwups ..


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 24, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > it_is_the_light said:
> ...



You only see less than 1% of the visible Light Spectrum in 3rd order of density/dimension ..

Yet science will tell you its " dark matter "

And yet I will say unto thee , Lo

It is the Creators Consciousness


----------



## Dick Foster (Feb 24, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Serious question... Does anybody here believe that the Earth is flat?
> 
> Ive heard some buzz about the subject and I’d love to talk to somebody who actually believes this.



No, overall it is a lumpy, bumpy oblate shereoid.


----------



## james bond (Feb 25, 2020)

Daredevil Felix - Highest balloon space jump


Daredevil "Mad" Mike could've used a balloon to get higher, but that wasn't his schtick.  Some people believe anything .


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 25, 2020)

james bond said:


> Daredevil Felix - Highest balloon space jump
> 
> 
> Daredevil "Mad" Mike could've used a balloon to get higher, but that wasn't his schtick.  Some people believe anything .



oh Dear ,

you got the fisheye lense photo imagery ..

here is the real one











Some people believe anything .


----------



## LuckyDuck (Feb 25, 2020)

Flat-Earthers are just "contrarians."  They just enjoy seeing people clamber to counter their stance.  They have nothing better to do with their lives.  End of story.


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 25, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> Flat-Earthers are just "contrarians."  They just enjoy seeing people clamber to counter their stance.  They have nothing better to do with their lives.  End of story.



Facts are Pesky things no ?

Go Ahead and Explain the Anomaly ..


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 25, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > Flat-Earthers are just "contrarians."  They just enjoy seeing people clamber to counter their stance.  They have nothing better to do with their lives.  End of story.
> ...



What's anomalous about it? ... the pressure suit is because the air is too thin to breathe ...

Go back to your sagitta calculations ... you never finished your point there ...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 25, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


>


Nobody, that's not a real picture.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 25, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Go Ahead and Explain the Anomaly ..


What anomaly? You explain what the anomaly is. Then we will explain why you are wrong.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 25, 2020)

Flat Earthers bleev the sun is 32 miles in diameter.

I shit you not.


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 25, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yes well done for genius .. thats how Nasa rolls


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 25, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Go Ahead and Explain the Anomaly ..
> ...



Well any logical person can see , one imagery is clearly doctored by fisheye lense

And the other , which is the flat horizon in the background is factual .





Do you think I am suprised globers cant see the difference ? ( No )


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 25, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Yes well done for genius .. thats how Nasa rolls


Yes, when teaching people about the missions. NASA never claimed that someone took that picture. What's wrong with you?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 25, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> And the other , which is the flat horizon in the background is factual .


Neither horizon is flat. Obviously. You're not for real, troll.


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 25, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> What anomaly? You explain what the anomaly is. Then we will explain why you are wrong.



Those are Greek words at the bottom, not English ... that's the anomaly he wants us to explain ... I have to agree that's really bad Greek, why NASA put it in does smell fishy ...


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 25, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Well any logical person can see , one imagery is clearly doctored by fisheye lense



Do you know what a "fish eye" lens is? ... it's more properly called a wide angle lens ... the effect is obvious to anyone who knows anything about photography or lenses ... it's a common tool in any photographer's lens bag ... the photograph is what it is, it's not "doctored" in any way, if you return to the NASA posting of it, there should be the specific information about that lens used and any other pertinent information regarding why the photograph looks the way it looks ... hardly "anomalous" ...

I hate repeating myself ... so if you could kindly address the question I posted above ... I won't have to nag on you about it ...
*Cyclonic motion is proof positive of a spinning sphere* ... please, refute this claim ...


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 25, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Well any logical person can see , one imagery is clearly doctored by fisheye lense
> ...



Look around you and feel into the Earth .

You are not spinning yet are upon the firmament ... its Biblical and has been known for many Centuries

Until the Freemasons hoodwinked every classroom on the Planet with a Globe on the Teachers desk ..

If you did not conform you were given a "D" and failed .

No wonder you are so confused ?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 25, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > it_is_the_light said:
> ...


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 25, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Look around you and feel into the Earth .



I've been looking around myself my whole life ... every cyclone I've ever seen (in the Northern Hemisphere) spins counter-clockwise ... every one ... I have it from an inordinate number of sources that cyclones all spin clockwise south of the equator ... including friends I trust ...

How do you explain this on a Flat Earth? ...

I'm sure you looked this up ... so you know I'm right ... best just to admit defeat and move on to another thread ... this is a creation of God, you're in no position to gainsay Him Above ... it is what it is ... and it's God's plan, not yours ...


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 25, 2020)

g5000 said:


> I shit you not.


Would you please eat more roughage ...


----------



## g5000 (Feb 25, 2020)

Sun - Flat Earth Society

_The _Sun_ is a revolving sphere. It has a diameter of 32 miles and is located approximately 3000 miles above the surface of the Earth._


See?  I shit you not!


----------



## Dick Foster (Feb 25, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Look around you and feel into the Earth .
> ...



Indeed it is true, I've seen it.  Towlet bowls do flush the other way round in the southern hemisphere. I never could find a towlet bowl slap on the equator in all my travels to witness what happens there.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 25, 2020)

The weather helps disprove the flat-Earth hypothesis

What Would Happen if the Earth Were Actually Flat?

What If the Earth Was Flat?

Five Impossible Facts That Would Have To Be True If The Earth Were Flat


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 25, 2020)

Does anyone actually believe this toy went to the moon

In 1969 ????


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 25, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Does anyone actually believe this toy went to the moon
> 
> In 1969 ????


Everyone who isn't insane, yes.


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 25, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Look around you and feel into the Earth .
> ...



Yes because if you are closer to Mt Meru that has a differing extrapolation energetically because of the magnetics ..

The further away from.Mt Meru the opposite polarity will kick in .. its called magnetics and it exists without your expressed permission or approval 

So rejoice ! Then be at peace


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 25, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone actually believe this toy went to the moon
> ...



Have a closer look and check your sanity 

Yet either way get your head checked


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 25, 2020)

Here is Admiral Bird before the mass hoodwinkery .. what kind of map is that one wonders ???


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 25, 2020)

The Ancients knew the truth  ...

And so do many astute researchers


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 25, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Does anyone actually believe this toy went to the moon
> 
> In 1969 ????



Easy Peasy ... here's the hard part:


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 25, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Serious question... Does anybody here believe that the Earth is flat?
> 
> Ive heard some buzz about the subject and I’d love to talk to somebody who actually believes this.


If the earth is flat what's holding it up or in place?


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 25, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Yes because if you are closer to Mt Meru that has a differing extrapolation energetically because of the magnetics ..
> 
> The further away from.Mt Meru the opposite polarity will kick in .. its called magnetics and it exists without your expressed permission or approval
> 
> So rejoice ! Then be at peace



Cyclones spins counter-clockwise over the top of Mt Meru ... have you never been there? ... 

Please answer the question ... *What causes cyclonic motion?* ... just dodging the question makes you look like a complete fool ... a man without God, spreading the poison of Satan ... begone with your teachings of death, vex not the living you foul spawn of the underworld ... I can thump the Bible better than you, so be warned ...


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 25, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> If the earth is flat what's holding it up or in place?



Turtles ...


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 25, 2020)

Heres a closer look .. 

Now tell us again how you think this rubbish went to the moon in 1969


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 25, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Yes because if you are closer to Mt Meru that has a differing extrapolation energetically because of the magnetics ..
> ...



You are in total confusion and fear ..

You are welcomed unto as much until you are ready

To suckle at the bosom of the divine and sacred Light , and so be it ,

Your confusion matters not unto truth and fact


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 25, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


>


How’d that work out for him?


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 25, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Heres a closer look ..
> 
> Now tell us again how you think this rubbish went to the moon in 1969



Could you please point out the problem ... looks like this would work as designed ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 25, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> The Ancients knew the truth  ...
> 
> And so do many astute researchers


Are the sun and moon round? if they are why do you think the earth isn't round?


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 25, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> You are in total confusion and fear ..
> 
> You are welcomed unto as much until you are ready
> 
> ...



Still no answer ... still having troubles reading English? ... let me go slower and louder ...

What ... caus ... es ... cy ... clon ... ic ... mo ... tion ... ? ....

(I know ... dumb ≠ deaf ... )


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 25, 2020)

Nice pic ! Aliens obviously took it .. thanks NASA !!


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 25, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > The Ancients knew the truth  ...
> ...



The balls on a pool table are round .. 

Is the table round or flat ??


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 25, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



*How’d that work out for him?*

Steve Lehto is getting great mileage out of this ... filling his inbox and his phone message machine ... we're expecting his office to be firebombed later this week ...


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 25, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > You are in total confusion and fear ..
> ...



Magnetic subatomic buoyancy through the matrix of polarity conflict


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 25, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Nice pic ! Aliens obviously took it .. thanks NASA !!



They leave a guy in lunar orbit while the two others descend down ... you should know that ...


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 25, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pic ! Aliens obviously took it .. thanks NASA !!
> ...



You are super programmed which is ok and cool 

Im not here to convince anyone either way 

I simply extrapolate and exude reality


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 25, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


So he has support from all around the world.


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 25, 2020)

Polarity is conserved, in both matrix form and using the stress tensor solution set ... and neither of those produce torque, without torque, nothing spins ...

Buoyancy is an effect of gravity ... please explain how electromagnetism creates buoyancy at macroscopic scales ... specifically synopic scales ... this should be an easy answer ... I don't know why you're bringing muons up, that theory isn't holding water ... (haha ... get it ... "holding water" ... I kill me) ...


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 25, 2020)

The fact is , 

Your human "science" can only observe less than 1% of the Light Spectrum ..

And as such ye shall remain clueless upon such expanded awareness at this time and space concerning " matter " or " anti matter " for that matter


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 25, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> I simply extrapolate and exude reality



Yeah ... I noticed ... do you know what those two words mean? ... apparently not because I would never insult you with them ... saying you extrapolate is far far worst than calling you the evil spawn of Satan ... yeesh ...

You are definitely exuding reality ... ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ... that's rich ...


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 25, 2020)

All shall be revealed in accordance with 

The divine plan .. don't fret petals


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 25, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Polarity is conserved, in both matrix form and using the stress tensor solution set ... and neither of those produce torque, without torque, nothing spins ...
> 
> Buoyancy is an effect of gravity ... please explain how electromagnetism creates buoyancy at macroscopic scales ... specifically synopic scales ... this should be an easy answer ... I don't know why you're bringing muons up, that theory isn't holding water ... (haha ... get it ... "holding water" ... I kill me) ...



Collective sub atomic buoyancy mutates magnetically and manifests at larger scales.. research string theory


----------



## froggy (Feb 25, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Serious question... Does anybody here believe that the Earth is flat?
> 
> Ive heard some buzz about the subject and I’d love to talk to somebody who actually believes this.


 I want to know how you got so many people respond to subject so stupid


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 25, 2020)

froggy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Serious question... Does anybody here believe that the Earth is flat?
> ...



Exactly .. we are not " spinning "


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 25, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> The fact is ,
> 
> Your human "science" can only observe less than 1% of the Light Spectrum ..
> 
> And as such ye shall remain clueless upon such expanded awareness at this time and space concerning " matter " or " anti matter " for that matter



I'm waiting for you to provide some honest discussion ... simple questions like how does gravity work in the Flat Earth ... it shouldn't be that hard ... or why the sun and moon are round but the Earth isn't ... simple basic stuff ...

So far you've provide nothing ... just a butch of "ah ha, mine eye hath seen it" ... then show us images without explaining what we're looking at ... 

What physics does Flat Earth explain? ...


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 25, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Exactly .. we are not " spinning "



Cyclones spin ... where does the spinning come from? ...


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 25, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > *How’d that work out for him?*
> ...



Not sure about around the world ... his channel tends to focus on Michigan State Law, where he's a member of the bar ... although that translates well into Federal Law and other State Law ... it kinda breaks down past our borders ... 

He's also a massive Piston Head ... cars cars cars cars ... written a couple books about cars ... he also likes to rant about SovCits and other crazies ... he tore the Flat Earthers a new asshole so they're out to get him now I guess ...


----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 25, 2020)

Flat Earthers are bonkers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That is all.


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 25, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Collective sub atomic buoyancy mutates magnetically and manifests at larger scales.. research string theory



String Philosophy ... there's no known way to experimentally test for strings ... thus such an idea remains outside the realm of science ...

You need to read about it yourself ... all your terminology is wrong ... "buoyancy", "mutates", "magnetically" ... you don't know anything about strings, do you? ...

Please try again ... may I suggest a third natural force? ... we can get some damn runny bullshit with that ...


----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 25, 2020)

buttercup said:


> I don't know what they all think, but Rob Skiba did a video on that, and IIRC, he showed a model of the sun moving around in flat but circular way, around the earth. Actually, I'll find it..... here it is:



It's like this.


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 25, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Collective sub atomic buoyancy mutates magnetically and manifests at larger scales.. research string theory
> ...



You are obviously way out of your depth and lash out in frustration of that which you are ignorant upon

Fortunately this matters not unto truth and fact , so rejoice ! 

Then be at peace


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 25, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what they all think, but Rob Skiba did a video on that, and IIRC, he showed a model of the sun moving around in flat but circular way, around the earth. Actually, I'll find it..... here it is:
> ...




Does anyone actually believe this model ?

Because this is a whole new level of lunacy...

Absolutely impossible


----------



## buttercup (Feb 25, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> this is a creation of God, you're in no position to gainsay Him Above ... it is what it is ... and it's God's plan, not yours ...



Slightly off topic, but I'm just curious what your views are on evolution. It sounds like you're a creationist... do you believe Darwinian evolution is a lie?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 25, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Because this is a whole new level of lunacy



Except I'm the one with the actual background in planetary physics.

Stop role playing like you're some kinda Pleiadian or something. lol. Wackobird.


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 25, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Because this is a whole new level of lunacy
> ...



That explains it .

You have been programmed with freemasonic doctrine and pretend you can infest peoples consciousness with your confusionary disinformationalisticalisms ..

Try another tact or carry on regardless


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 25, 2020)

Next you will be expounding on darwinian illogicalistics 

And that you are a product of a monkey fish lol !!!


----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 25, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Next you will be expounding on darwinian illogicalistics
> 
> And that you are a product of a monkey fish lol !!!



You're not really a Pleiadian. Umkay? So stop it. You're making yourself look silly.


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 25, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> You are obviously way out of your depth and lash out in frustration of that which you are ignorant upon
> 
> Fortunately this matters not unto truth and fact , so rejoice !
> 
> Then be at peace



No ... actually ... I've been following the studies and research into this here and there ... I'm competent with the basics ... linear and curly dimensions, membranes at the intersections, "ant-on-a-wire" musings ... when our current 'brane formed is The Big Bang, when the 'brane dissipates we'll have The Big Rip ... 

None of which has anything to do with cyclonic motion ... you're on the wrong boards if you think you can throw out a bunch of sciency mumbo-jumbo and think no one's going to call you on it ... 

And if you think main stream physics is wrong ... why are you using the internet? ...


----------



## froggy (Feb 25, 2020)

Scientific Proof Is A Myth


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 25, 2020)

froggy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Serious question... Does anybody here believe that the Earth is flat?
> ...


I’ve got mad Charisma  unfortunately it attracts trolls so it took 15 pages to actually get to the subject but then we got some good flat earth talk going.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 25, 2020)

A flat earth! We should be grateful for how unique we earthlings are. We are the only creatures living on a flat earth while all the other creatures in the universe are living on those old dull round planets, moons and stars.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 25, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> A flat earth! We should be grateful for how unique we earthlings are. We are the only creatures living on a flat earth while all the other creatures in the universe are living on those old dull round planets, moons and stars.


Those are all flat too. We just draw them round


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 25, 2020)

Who cares whether or not the earth is flat?

It is not like we are going to move somewhere else.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 25, 2020)

percysunshine said:


> Who cares whether or not the earth is flat?
> 
> It is not like we are going to move somewhere else.


I’d go to Mars if it was in the shape of a Pyramid


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 25, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares whether or not the earth is flat?
> ...


Sadly, it is a cube.


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 26, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > You are obviously way out of your depth and lash out in frustration of that which you are ignorant upon
> ...



Incorrect ,

you are a programmed disinformationalistical repeaterbot of false propaganda

we see , we know

Admiral Byrd here in front of a Flat Earth Map


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 26, 2020)

buttercup said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > this is a creation of God, you're in no position to gainsay Him Above ... it is what it is ... and it's God's plan, not yours ...
> ...



Darwin Was a TOP LEVEL Freemason and Hoodwinked Humanity into " The Theory of Evolution and Natural Selection "

A Total Lie .


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 26, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > it_is_the_light said:
> ...


The pool balls and a pool table are man-made for a specific thing are you saying man made the moon and sun?


----------



## buttercup (Feb 26, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > ReinyDays said:
> ...



I'm not an evolutionist, I agree that Darwinian evolution is a big fat lie, I was just asking Reiny Days what he/she believes.   The older I get and the more I learn, the more I realize that we've been lied to about so many things.  Unfortunately, most people are blissfully unaware of that.


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 26, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Man has copied the Universal template ..

one can see when you step back and take an expanded view of as much ,

and thats why it is so popular too - ; D


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 26, 2020)

buttercup said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...



True Darwin was a total propaganda agent and forced into humanitys consciousness .. 

GOD made MAN in HIS Image . Read the Scriptures 

" 
*Genesis 1:27 New International Version (NIV)*

So GOD Created Mankind in HIS Own Image ,

In the Image of GOD He Created Them ,

Male and Female HE Created Them


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 26, 2020)

Just look at this Garbage from NASA ..






Only a total FOOL would Believe it .. wake up already lol !!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 26, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > it_is_the_light said:
> ...


What a cop-out dude just answer the question are you saying man made the sun and moon?
If the sun is round and the moon is round a thinking person would have to accept that the earth is round lol
With all that is wrong with the world this subject has the be discussed? lol


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 26, 2020)

get educated and research ,

I am not here to convince anyone of anything , and yet

certain people are afraid that you will be guided to a new awareness .. yet either way

be at peace







*Flat Earth - Simplified, Summarised, and Theorised*


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 26, 2020)

*NASA Engineer Admits Images from Space Are Photoshoped*


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 26, 2020)

buttercup said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > this is a creation of God, you're in no position to gainsay Him Above ... it is what it is ... and it's God's plan, not yours ...
> ...





buttercup said:


> [
> 
> I'm not an evolutionist, I agree that Darwinian evolution is a big fat lie, I was just asking Reiny Days what he/she believes.   The older I get and the more I learn, the more I realize that we've been lied to about so many things.  Unfortunately, most people are blissfully unaware of that.



I'm sorry ... I didn't realize this comment was directed towards me ...

Human spirit is what was created ... and it was created in a human animal ... thus our perennial struggle between the higher spiritual existence and the lower animal existence ...

On evolution ... it is certainly exceedingly _useful_ ... much of the credit for feeding the worlds population comes from better and more productive food plants all the way back to the beginning of the agricultural revolution ... the ideas aren't new ... I have no problem with Darwin's attempt to caste the question as a scientific one ... it's _useful_ ...

The Preacher in Ecclesiastes touched upon things that are "vanity and vexation of spirit" ... I think too many of the Faithful in Christ spend too much time worrying about matters of the flesh ... when it is the gifts of spirit we should be magnifying ...


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 26, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Just look at this Garbage from NASA ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please point out why you think this is not real ... everything looks to be in the right place and in the right measure ... you keep saying this won't work but you don't say why ... that's a foolish thing to do ...

Go back to cyclonic motion ... why is it foolish to believe this ...


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 26, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> So GOD Created Mankind in HIS Own Image ,
> In the Image of GOD He Created Them ,
> Male and Female HE Created Them



Does God grow a beard? ... it's a thing men do to be like Him in image ... your avatar then is a woman? ... she has no facial hair ... as God intended ...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 26, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> If the earth is flat what's holding it up or in place?


God, duh


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 26, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > If the earth is flat what's holding it up or in place?
> ...


Actually God made it round


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 26, 2020)

Looks flat to me





.


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Looks flat to me
> 
> View attachment 308969
> 
> .



It is flat ... locally ... ha ha ha ...


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 26, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > So GOD Created Mankind in HIS Own Image ,
> ...



GOD or The Creator is Whole , Wholy and beyond the Binary construct of Male Female ..

The Creator has both Masculine and Feminine components attributes and is beyond

This current "mans" ability to comprehend with the Left/Right Brain Paradigm the Majesty of Perfection, and yet

There are those upon your world now that embody more than the 2 Strand DNA and are in fact Multi Strand DNA ..

Does this comfort you beloveds ?


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 26, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > ReinyDays said:
> ...



Animal Spirit is Separate from Human Spirit


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 26, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Actually God made it round


Yes, round and flat, like a plate. It's all right here in the thread....


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 26, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> > Just look at this Garbage from NASA ..
> ...




Your deluded responses are the best validation for the Flat Earth Model ..

Great work !


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 26, 2020)

You guys do know this guy ain't for real, right?


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 26, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You guys do know this guy ain't for real, right?



If you are refering to one such as I am,

Rub your nipples because I am more REAL than many pretenders here

hiding behind flawed logic and mathematical inconsistencies


----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## buttercup (Feb 26, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > ReinyDays said:
> ...



So that's a no, then?  Not to get off topic, but not only does what you said go against the bible, it doesn't make much sense...  because according to standard evolution, the first life forms were microorganisms, not animals.  So did you mean to say that God waited until those microorganisms evolved into "animals" and then put the human spirit in them?

That sort of belief never made any sense to me.  Why would God put a human spirit into an animal when He can simply put it into a human being, as the bible says?   Theistic evolution has always made zero sense to me, and imo it's an unnecessary, illogical view that seems to be about going along with the crowd and believing a worldly idea, rather than what God said clearly in black and white.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 26, 2020)

buttercup said:


> That sort of belief never made any sense to me.


But God proofing humans into existence 6000 years ago does?


----------



## buttercup (Feb 26, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > That sort of belief never made any sense to me.
> ...



I never said anything about _when_ it happened.  But the view that the cause of life is an intelligence makes tons more sense than it being dumb luck.    Of course you're free to believe the latter, but it's completely absurd, iyam.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 26, 2020)

buttercup said:


> But the view that the cause of life is an intelligence makes tons more sense than it being dumb luck.


Nobody claims it was luck, so that is a strawman.. Selection is not random. Would you like to now modify your comments, as they were nonsensical?


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 26, 2020)

Heads up for the salty eyed exposed ones ..

Any abusers will not be responded to .

Enjoy your discomfort


----------



## buttercup (Feb 26, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > But the view that the cause of life is an intelligence makes tons more sense than it being dumb luck.
> ...



Haha, don't be willfully blind. When you boil it all down, at the end of the day, if there is no intelligence behind life or anything in existence, then it all _does_ come down to dumb luck.  You can try to dress that up with "sciencey" words, but it doesn't change the reality.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 26, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Serious question... Does anybody here believe that the Earth is flat?
> 
> Ive heard some buzz about the subject and I’d love to talk to somebody who actually believes this.



Yes

And Santa is real


----------



## yidnar (Feb 26, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Of course it is flat
> And cigarettes don’t cause cancer
> Global warming is a myth
> The sun revolves around the earth
> ...


yes and high taxes helps business, and high fuel prices dont hurt the economy, and the UN is our friend, and millions of non english speaking illegals not assimilating is good for the country, and an unborn child is not a person, and a man is a woman and vice versa ......


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 26, 2020)

buttercup said:


> then it all _does_ come down to dumb luck


False. Selection is not random. Selection causes stars to form spheroid shapes, for instance. That is not random.

Furthermore, since you (wisely) are avoiding owning up to your young earth hoo-ha, you are no longer arguing against evolution in any way. One can simple say this mythical intelligence you have dreamed up used evolution as the plan to create humans. So, you see that you have kneecapped yourself, I hope.

But, the fact is, you DO believe in Young Earth hoo-ha, which is why you cannot accept evolution. And any other reason you give is a shameless lie.


----------



## MaryL (Feb 26, 2020)

Tyhe earth is flat


Slade3200 said:


> Serious question... Does anybody here believe that the Earth is flat?
> 
> Ive heard some buzz about the subject and I’d love to talk to somebody who actually believes this.





Slade3200 said:


> Serious question... Does anybody here believe that the Earth is flat?
> 
> Ive heard some buzz about the subject and I’d love to talk to somebody who actually believes this.


My feet are flat. Last time I flew in a commercial airliner at 30,000 feet we could see the curvature of the planet  and the violet blue expanse of the outer atmosphere. Mad  Mike Hughes just died proving he couldn't have just followed the facts and lived till he was 63?


----------



## buttercup (Feb 26, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > then it all _does_ come down to dumb luck
> ...



You're not getting the point.  I'm not talking solely about "natural selection" I'm talking about the bigger picture.  The fact that the universe and life exists at all... when you boil it all down, everything is either the result of an intelligence, or dumb luck.  Spiritually blind people believe the latter. But I'm not going to argue this any further with you, I know how you are, and as I've told you on other threads, it's a waste of my time.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 26, 2020)

buttercup said:


> I'm not talking solely about "natural selection"


I'm not talking about natural selection at all, as it is known in evolutionary theory. I am talking about selection, the very non random process by which physical forces produce stable models in our universe. You clearly do not understand this concept yet, which means it is you who is missing the point.



buttercup said:


> The fact that the universe and life exists at all..


Yes, that could be due to an intelligent creator. But declaring it so does not speak to evolution or even abiogensis one iota, as I pointed out to you. And intelligent creator would be able to use abiogensis and evolution to create humans.

So, don't try to wriggle out with doublespeak. You have much more explaining to do.

So, why can't you accept evolution? You actually have not yet produced a good answer. No, stating that an intelligent creator must have created the universe does not answer that.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 26, 2020)

Hode up, hode up, hode up. I have the answer to this.

Every rose has its thorn. Just like every night has its dawn. Just like every cowboy sings a sad, sad song. Every rose has its thorn. Yeah, it does.


----------



## ReinyDays (Feb 26, 2020)

buttercup said:


> You're not getting the point.  I'm not talking solely about "natural selection" I'm talking about the bigger picture.  The fact that the universe and life exists at all... when you boil it all down, everything is either the result of an intelligence, or dumb luck.  Spiritually blind people believe the latter. But I'm not going to argue this any further with you, I know how you are, and as I've told you on other threads, it's a waste of my time.



I think the piece your missing here is time ... and that a beneficial mutation need only happen once ... and given enough time, dumb luck *once* approaches certainty ... and once is enough ...

I believe humans have both natures ... that of God and that of animals ... go into a strip joint to see this animal nature in full view ... or watch TV ...

I'm fine if you want to dismiss evolution ... just keep in mind just about everything you eat is a product of this theory ... not just frankenfoods, but anything that's made from varietals, any food from a domestic source ... anytime a farmer picks the best plants for seeds the following season ... 

I don't like thinking of myself as a failed side branch of the rats ... and neither do the rats ...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 26, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> and given enough time, dumb luck *once* approaches certainty


But the "luck" can even be written out of that, for the most part.

Consider only one species. 1000s of individuals in 1000s of generations, over  1000s of years, and the 10s of 1000s of genes in each individual, the imperfect process of recombination... It's not "luck" (read: terribly unlikely) that a particular mutation would occur at least  once.

Would it be "dumb luck"  if you flipped a coin one trillion  times, and caught a string of ten heads in a row? No, it is nearly inevitable.

Put a brown bear species in a snowy environment for a long time. The idea that white hair would eventually dominate is nearly inevitable, if the species persists.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 26, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



My mind's open enough to reply and defend the current view of the shape of the Earth..  It would be TRULY HARD to explain the change of seasons, or the 2 icy poles on a flat earth.. Also real hard to explain to how compasses works with the Earth's magnetic alignment..

And I'm CERTAIN we wouldn't need but about 5% of the satellites for communications, because their transmissions are line of sight and not TRULY distance limited.. So this LATTER observation means that IF the Earth WERE flat -- some very smart people have wasted TONS of cash and energy launching all that shit into orbit.. 

EVEN IF -- someone has alternate explanations for that, and why the sun rises and sets GRADUALLY instead of abruptly.. you'd have to deny all those CAMERAS in space that have located missiles and mapped the planet with Google earth and STILL havent found the zip code for the folks who "live on the edge"...

Is marijuana now legal in you state??   Just asking for a friend...


----------



## MaryL (Feb 26, 2020)

Progressive liberals dictate there is 98 genders, that's the current buzz. They put on their aluminum hats and even though gays cant have babies, they NEED marriage...


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 27, 2020)

1. why is it that the progression of stars ( star trails )around the nth star ( polaris ), is clockwise in the southern hemisphere

and counter clockwise in the northern hemisphere ?

the rotation around the nth star describes only one movement ... and it is just that .

this alone debunks a globe earth for this is the firmament ..

and how can the southern hemisphere even observe the nth star ?

if the earth was a globe and travelling through space

how can the progression of stars revolve always around the nth star ?


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 27, 2020)

how can the analemma exist in a globe earth ?






it actually proves flat earth so yes , and so






lets use some logic here confronting your reality


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 27, 2020)

how can these star trail exist from places like Canada ?












this does not make sense in a globe model

for you would have to be exactly at the nth pole to observe this point within the star trails

if you were not at the nth pole , in a globe model

it would be impossible to observe polaris attracting the star trail construct .. this is logic


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 27, 2020)

explain this timelapse photo ( startrails ) from the alamo canyon in arazona next to mexico ,






this shot would have to be taken at the nth pole would it not ?


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 27, 2020)

NASA LIES


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 27, 2020)

*Apollo11: Lunar Landing July 20, 1969*


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 27, 2020)

*1969: Lunar Module docked with the Command Module*

actual footage and commentry

get factuated in logic and truth

and have a look at 4:10 and the mind control programming music as the backingtrack

moonrocks and spacedust !


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 27, 2020)

MaryL said:


> even though gays cant have babies,


Neither can infertile men and women, or women past menopause...


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 27, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > even though gays cant have babies,
> ...


Is that nature? A godless world called gaia where nature rules. But political powers change those rules to fit their narrative. In the end nature will win and there will be a cleansing. Again...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 27, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Is that nature?


Who cares? Are antibiotics nature? Is dying of tooth disease at age 35, which was the norm for most of the history of modern humans, as nature intended? Who gives a shit...


----------



## MaryL (Feb 27, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > even though gays cant have babies,
> ...


That is perfect example of spiting hairs. Annoying and contrary.  And off topic.


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 27, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Is that nature?
> ...


Changing the nature of the beast by rules and law is not the same as tooth decay.


----------



## watchingfromafar (Feb 27, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Who cares? Are antibiotics nature? Is dying of tooth disease at age 35, which was the norm for most of the history of modern humans, as nature intended? Who gives a shit...



In most of the western movies and cowboy series shows, show the men with shaved faces.

Is that really the way it was way back then-?
-


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 27, 2020)

MaryL said:


> That is perfect example of spiting hairs.


Not at all. You are the one implying marriage is somehow tied to having kids. That was dumb.


----------



## MaryL (Feb 27, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Serious question... Does anybody here believe that the Earth is flat?
> 
> Ive heard some buzz about the subject and I’d love to talk to somebody who actually believes this.





Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > That is perfect example of spiting hairs.
> ...


 Its shocking I have to point out this bare bones fact: Yes it was geared for those that procreate, however its also a symbol.  Its a symbol of something very real, not  some kind of default merit badge  you get because you love someone, not at all. Damn, you are quite good at missing the obvious. Hows that flat earth thing working for ya?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 27, 2020)

MaryL said:


> Yes it was geared for those that procreate, however its also a symbol.


I don't care what is was "geared for", because I don't limit myself to the traditions and cultire of ignorant peoples with shoddy morals from the iron age.

And I also don't care what it symbolizes to you. Have your symbols. Enjoy them. Don't gay marry. See how easy?


----------



## MaryL (Feb 27, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it was geared for those that procreate, however its also a symbol.
> ...


Please. Why do gays need such a symbol if its so meaningless and empty? Ask yourself that.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 27, 2020)

MaryL said:


> Why do gays need such a symbol if its so meaningless and empty?


I didn't say it was meaningless and empty. If you are going to make stuff up to give yourself an easier time, you don't need me. Find a mirror.


----------



## MaryL (Feb 27, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Why do gays need such a symbol if its so meaningless and empty?
> ...


Relax, take a deep breath. we are all friends here.  What did  I "make up".


----------



## MaryL (Feb 27, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Why do gays need such a symbol if its so meaningless and empty?
> ...


Relax, take a deep breath. we are all friends here.  What did  I "make up". You lost me.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 27, 2020)

MaryL said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


"If it is so meaningless and empty"

Not what I said or implied.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 27, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Serious question... Does anybody here believe that the Earth is flat?
> ...



Not at all. My Mother joined the Flat Earth Society as she thought they were joking. Some of their stuff was hilarious and had some good articles in their newsletters. She went to a "meet" and came home shocked; they were serious. She allowed her membership to lapse.

Greg


----------



## MaryL (Feb 27, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Of course not. This thread was about  people that believe in flawed ideologies that are driven by irrational belief systems , i.e. flat earthers .Dove tails with the irrational gay marriage agenda , both are deeply flawed and without merit.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 27, 2020)

MaryL said:


> Dove tails with the irrational gay marriage agenda , both are deeply flawed and without merit.


Says you, due to your personal neurosis, ignorance, and bigotry.

My suggestion: stop being gay, don't get gay married. Problem solved.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 27, 2020)

MaryL said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


Are you kidding with this question?


----------



## it_is_the_light (Feb 27, 2020)

you people are talking absolute rubbish because you have lost the debate ,

now look here , in a Globe Earth Fantasy Theory this would be IMPOSSIBLE ..

Explain the Anomaly 







explain this timelapse photo ( startrails ) from the alamo canyon in arazona next to mexico ,


----------



## it_is_the_light (Mar 1, 2020)

Silence is Defeat .. so we have proven the Earth is the Firmament and does not move,

you can see in the Star Trail Proof see Previous Post ,

and the heavens move around the land under your feet and we do not ' SPIN ' on a globe Earth

you are on a Flat Earth and have been lied to by Satanic Forces 

here is further Explanation


*Santos Bonacci Flat Earth Interview with Eilish De Avalon*


----------



## it_is_the_light (Mar 9, 2020)

*Flat Earth 24/7 | ODD TV *


----------



## it_is_the_light (Mar 15, 2020)

Silence is Defeat .. so we have proven the Earth is the Firmament and does not move,

you can see in the Star Trail Proof see Here from MEXICO






THIS IS IMPOSSIBLE ON A GLOBE EARTH

and the heavens move around the land under your feet and we do not ' SPIN ' on a globe Earth

you are on a Flat Earth and have been lied to by Satanic Forces

here is further Explanation


*Santos Bonacci Flat Earth Interview with Eilish De Avalon*


----------



## it_is_the_light (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Death Angel (Mar 17, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


>


Because all the visible stars rotate around the galaxy along with the sun. We all move together at about 150 miles per second.
A "galactic year" is about 250,000,000 years.


----------



## Newtonian (Apr 1, 2020)

it_is_the_light said:


> Silence is Defeat .. so we have proven the Earth is the Firmament and does not move,
> 
> you can see in the Star Trail Proof see Previous Post ,
> 
> ...



The Bible teaches earth is round, using the Hebrew word chuwg/circle in 2 & 3 dimensions at Isaiah 40:22 and in 2 dimensions in Job 26:10 and Proverbs 8:27 - e.g.:

Job 26:10  - New World Translation of the Holy Scriptures—With References 
10 He has described a circle upon the face of the waters,+
To where light ends in darkness.
(GNB)  He divided light from darkness by a circle drawn on the face of the sea.

Since the terminator moves earth has to be a sphere for the division between light and darkness to always be a circle.   Btw - this is talking about when earth was totally covered with water (Genesis 1:2-4).  Earth is still covered mostly by water. 

I think your argument falls flat!


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 1, 2020)

Strange that this even needs to be debated. A spherical earth does not contradict the Scriptures, and even the size was correctly estimated by the ancient Greeks. These people give Christianity a bad name


----------



## Newtonian (Apr 11, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Strange that this even needs to be debated. A spherical earth does not contradict the Scriptures, and even the size was correctly estimated by the ancient Greeks. These people give Christianity a bad name



Indeed, Isaiah 40:22 describes earth as round, using the Greek word chuwg which means circle in 2 dimensions and sphere in 3 dimensions.

Job 26:10 describes the terminator between light and darkness is a circle which is true of all spherical planets, moon, etc.

Proverbs 8:27 also describes the terminator as a circle (Hebrew chuwg).


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 11, 2020)

Newtonian said:


> Indeed, Isaiah 40:22 describes earth as round, using the Greek word chuwg which means circle in 2 dimensions and sphere in 3 dimensions.


Silly nonsense. The greeks had a word for sphere:  σφαῖρα  = sphaira . That's why this verse translated into "circle".


----------



## Newtonian (Apr 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Newtonian said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed, Isaiah 40:22 describes earth as round, using the Greek word chuwg which means circle in 2 dimensions and sphere in 3 dimensions.
> ...



My error - I meant Hebrew word not Greek word.   Glad you have a sense of humor - me too!

Isaiah 40:22 [earth is round] was written in Hebrew "chuwg" (3d sphere, 2-d circle) Job 26:10 & Proverbs 8:27 also chuwg - the terminator is a circle which proves earth is a sphere.

From Strong's Hebrew dictionary:

H2329
חוּג
chûg
khoog
From H2328; a circle: - circle, circuit, compassive
Total KJV occurrences: 3

H2328
חוּג
chûg
BDB Definition:
1) to encircle, encompass, describe a circle, draw round, make a circle
1a) (Qal) to encircle, encompass
Part of Speech: verb
A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: a primitive root [compare H2287]

Or, simply - the shape drawn by a compass (2-d) [H2329 is a noun; H2328 is a verb].  Note that all spherical  objects in our solar system appear as a circle in photos.   And Isaiah 40:22 is from God's viewpoint (vantage point) which would involve any direction as world turns - earth appears as a circle from all directions (points of reference).


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 15, 2020)

Newtonian said:


> Job 26:10 & Proverbs 8:27 also chuwg - the terminator is a circle


Those verses do not say that. You are making stuff up.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 15, 2020)

If the earth were round, we would roll off it.


----------



## Newtonian (Apr 18, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Newtonian said:
> 
> 
> > Job 26:10 & Proverbs 8:27 also chuwg - the terminator is a circle
> ...



Job 26:10 does  say that when you realize scientists call the division between light and darkness "the terminator."   Proverbs 8:27 refers to the same circle on the face of earth's primordial waters - see Genesis chapter 1 where these waters go from darkness to a division between light and darkness.

Job 26:10
He has described a circle upon the face of the waters,+
To where light ends in darkness.

Proverbs 8:27
When he prepared the heavens I was there;+ when he decreed a circle upon the face of the watery deep,+

Note: face means surface.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 18, 2020)

Newtonian said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Newtonian said:
> ...


No, you are taking liberties to retrofit empirical knowledge to the poetic musings of an ignorant, terrified, iron aged man.


----------



## LittleNipper (Apr 18, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Newtonian said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


They don't sound the least bit ignorant, and we have known that the earth is round at least since the Greeks.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 18, 2020)

LittleNipper said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Newtonian said:
> ...


Right, 350 BC. Long after this fairy tale was written.


----------

